# xorg 7.0 e nvidia

## inspiron

Sto per compilare xorg 7.0...

ho una scheda video nvidia geforce fx 5200...

Ho visto che xorg ha:

```

VIDEO_CARDS= " -nv -nvidia"

```

Devo attivare una di queste due?

come si fa?

grazie

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

al solito c'è la sezione apposta della documentazione gentoo per il passaggio alla nuova versione di Xorg.... 

cmq basta aggiungere la riga in /etc/make.conf

```

VIDEO_CARDS= "driver per i quali vuoi comiplare il supporto" ( vesa fbdev nv nvidia ati sis etc....)

```

----------

## bandreabis

Sono impostazioni per i driver open o closed?

E poi conviene fare il salto verso xorg7.0? O anche xorg7.1?

Io mi preoccupo forse maggiormente perchè ora tutto mi va benone con gli ati-drivers. E pare che non siano ancora pronti per xorg modulare.

E dire che sto per installare una nuova gentoo sul mio portatile... mi trovo alquanto in ambasce con l'idea di non compilare un sistema in procinto di diventare obsoleto.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## CarloJekko

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Sono impostazioni per i driver open o closed?
> 
> E poi conviene fare il salto verso xorg7.0? O anche xorg7.1?
> 
> Io mi preoccupo forse maggiormente perchè ora tutto mi va benone con gli ati-drivers. E pare che non siano ancora pronti per xorg modulare.
> ...

 

Il mio consiglio e' quello di non fare il salto, soprattutto verso il 7.1. Almeno sino a quando non verranno rilasciati dei drivers ufficialmente compatibili con il nuovo server grafico. Per ora il server modulare 7.0 dovrebbe essere compatiile con gli ati drivers. Almeno iocon quelli nvidia mi trovavo benissimo...

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Ehm, non so, ATI dice che i suoi driver ufficialmente sono compatibili con xorg-6.8... io comunque ho appena syncato e mi sono trovato l'U con un filotto infinito di blocking (roba tipo <=xorg-6.9 is blocking $pacchetto) quindi sospetto che prima di fare il grande passo, comunque dovrei piallarmi via l'xorg che ho ora e siccome in questo momento non sono in congiuntura favorevole, comunque aspetterò.

Di contro c'è un'altra questione che mi turba: tra le variabili prese da x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1 ci sono le due INPUT_DEVICES e VIDEO_CARDS. Ora, posto che la seconda l'ho gia' impostata a fglrx per usare i closed ati, la prima ha due valori interessanti ovvero synaptics e wacom. Io ho un touchpad synaptics nel portatile che attualmente uso attraverso i driver che ho trovato in portage: dovrei settare anche quest'opzione? Cosa comporta? Stessa domanda per wacom, sul fisso ho una Graphire2 che uso come mouse e penna, attualmente uso i linuxwacom che ho trovato in portage ma sono la versione 0.7.2 che mi stanno dando qualche problema (sebbene esista la 0.7.4 ed anche un apposito bug per il release bump): devo abilitare wacom in INPUT_DEVICES? Cosa comporta?

Perdonate se queste cose sono già in qualche guida in giro ma sono un po' preso e non ho molto tempo, se qualche anima pia volesse darmi le risposte...  :Smile: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

e' come per gli alsa driver di portage,, se non setti quelle variabili ti compila tutti i driver possibili, se dai un valore a quella variabili compila solamente i driver da te scelti.... per vedere che driver usi basta dare un 

```
 cat xorg.conf | grep driver 
```

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

beh, io so che driver uso... ma dovro' continuare ad emergerei miei synaptics, linuxwacom e quant'altro, si'?

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

si

----------

## Luca89

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> devo abilitare wacom in INPUT_DEVICES? Cosa comporta?

 

Essenzialmente in questa maniera synaptics e wacom diventano dipendenze di xorg anzichÃ¨ installarle a mano, stessa cosa per i driver nvidia.

----------

## Danilo

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Devo attivare una di queste due?
> 
> come si fa?
> ...

 

Io sono sotto amd64, NON ho smascherato xorg 7.1 ma ho emerso il 7.0

Ho messo in /etc/make.conf

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa"

```

Dopo l'emerge ho ricompilato i driver proprietari nvidia (sia media-video/nvidia-kernel

 che media-video/nvidia-glx)

in /etx/X11/xorg.conf ho lasciato

```

    Identifier     "nVidia Inc. GeForce 6100"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    Option     "NoLogo" "true"

    VideoRam   65536

```

Il logo mi freezava il tutto  con xorg 6.8

Alla fine di mancante avevo solo i font che ho riemerso...

----  EDIT ------

Vesa preferisco sempre mantenerlo come paracadute.

----------

## X-Drum

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ----  EDIT ------
> 
> Vesa preferisco sempre mantenerlo come paracadute.

 

disporre di un driver di "emergenza" è una scelta saggia imho,

se poi si usa un ati è quasi una scelta obbligata   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> beh, io so che driver uso... ma dovro' continuare ad emergerei miei synaptics, linuxwacom e quant'altro, si'?

 

io ho un portaile con Ati e con il touchpad sinaptics  o come si scrive che nn so mai...

i onn ho fatto nulla di chissà che...

in make.conf sui dispositivi io ho messo solo "kleyboard mouse"

e basta.

funziona al 100% e nn mi lamento

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> funziona al 100% e nn mi lamento

 

non dovrebbero funzionare le funzioni avanzate del touchpad, se non hai attivato anche synaptics

se non lo fai non compila il driver

----------

## darkmanPPT

funzioni avanzate???

a parte quello di premere i tasti e spostare il puntatore, che cosa dovrebbe fare?

o almeno, che cosa dovrebbe fare il mio? perchè sinceramente non me ne sono mai accorto (o forse nn ho mai avuto esigenze diverse)!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> funzioni avanzate???
> 
> a parte quello di premere i tasti e spostare il puntatore, che cosa dovrebbe fare?

 

scroll orizzontale/verticale per esempio

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> scroll orizzontale/verticale per esempio

 

ah, evvero... sul pc di mio fratello in effetti c'è. pensavo fosse una cosa sola di windows nn pensavo si potesse fare con linux. ah... buono a sapersi! grazie ancora !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Danilo

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *Danilo wrote:*   
> 
> ----  EDIT ------
> 
> Vesa preferisco sempre mantenerlo come paracadute. 
> ...

 

Il paracadute e' stata una necessita'.

Avevo upgradato ed avevo scelto una scheda madre con video integrata nvidia : "cosi' sono sicuro che funziona"....

Ho perso piu' di una settimana per settarla: la mia esigenza e' solo usare tvtime che non si accontenta di vesa.

Problemi vari, freeze all'entrata di kde, driver open che non vede proprio la scheda, ecc ecc ecc...

Forse ero io a fare casini, forse no, poi la prima volta che ho disabilitato il logo con i driver closed ha funzionasto tutto.

Con la vecchia matrox g400 mai avuto un briciolo di problema: fino ad un mese fa manco sapevo cosa fosse vesa.

----------

## giappo

ho aggiornato xorg e non mi va l'accellerazione grafica.

ho seguito queste guide qua https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-475920-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-75.html ma senza nessun risultato

poi glxgear mi dice questo:

alex@localhost ~ $ glxgears

glxgears: error while loading shared libraries: libglut.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

ho provato ad installare quelle librerie con :

emerge media-libs/glut

ma mi da questo errore:

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/glut_8x13.o .libs/glut_9x15.o .libs/glut_bitmap.o .libs/glut_bwidth.o .libs/glut_cindex.o .libs/glut_cmap.o .libs/glut_cursor.o .libs/glut_dials.o .libs/glut_dstr.o .libs/glut_event.o .libs/glut_ext.o .libs/glut_fbc.o .libs/glut_fullscrn.o .libs/glut_gamemode.o .libs/glut_get.o .libs/glut_glxext.o .libs/glut_hel10.o .libs/glut_hel12.o .libs/glut_hel18.o .libs/glut_init.o .libs/glut_input.o .libs/glut_joy.o .libs/glut_key.o .libs/glut_keyctrl.o .libs/glut_keyup.o .libs/glut_menu.o .libs/glut_menu2.o .libs/glut_mesa.o .libs/glut_modifier.o .libs/glut_mroman.o .libs/glut_overlay.o .libs/glut_roman.o .libs/glut_shapes.o .libs/glut_space.o .libs/glut_stroke.o .libs/glut_swap.o .libs/glut_swidth.o .libs/glut_tablet.o .libs/glut_teapot.o .libs/glut_tr10.o .libs/glut_tr24.o .libs/glut_util.o .libs/glut_vidresize.o .libs/glut_warp.o .libs/glut_win.o .libs/glut_winmisc.o .libs/layerutil.o  -L/var/tmp/portage/glut-3.7.1/work/Mesa-5.0/si-glu -lGLU /usr/lib/libSM.so -L/usr/lib /usr/lib/libICE.so /usr/lib/libXmu.so /usr/lib/libXext.so /usr/lib/libXi.so /usr/lib/libX11.so  -march=pentium4 -mtune=pentium4 -malign-loops=2 -malign-jumps=2 -malign-functions=2 -Wl,-soname -Wl,libglut.so.3 -o .libs/libglut.so.3.7.1

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lGLU

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [libglut.la] Error 1

!!! ERROR: media-libs/glut-3.7.1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  glut-3.7.1.ebuild, line 35:   Called die

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

----------

## Cazzantonio

@giappo

scusa ma c'era un thread IDENTICO aperto nella stessa pagina...

questo significa che o non hai letto le linee guida o te ne sei ampiamente fregato... rileggile   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## giappo

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> @giappo
> 
> scusa ma c'era un thread IDENTICO aperto nella stessa pagina...
> 
> questo significa che o non hai letto le linee guida o te ne sei ampiamente fregato... rileggile  

 

ti sbagli, le ho lette infatti ho modifcato anche make.conf mettendo 

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa"

e ricompilando xorg 7r1, tuttavia ancora non mi funziona l'accellerazione hardware e penso che la causa sia la mancanza di quella libreria che è contenuta nel paccheto media-libs/glut non installabile.

----------

## Onip

 *giappo wrote:*   

> ti sbagli, le ho lette infatti ho modifcato anche make.conf mettendo 

 

Ehrm... Linee Guida è diverso da Guida e basta...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-83375.html

----------

## giappo

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *giappo wrote:*   ti sbagli, le ho lette infatti ho modifcato anche make.conf mettendo  
> 
> Ehrm... Linee Guida è diverso da Guida e basta...
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-83375.html

 

ho fatto per indicare quali guide ho letto senza postare tutte le guide direttamente cmq non importa faccio da solo

----------

## randomaze

 *giappo wrote:*   

> ho fatto per indicare quali guide ho letto senza postare tutte le guide direttamente cmq non importa faccio da solo

 

Non c'é bisogno di arrabbiarsi.

Cazzantonio si riferiva al fatto che é fortemente consigliato guadare se c'é già un thread che tratta dello spesso agomento prima di aprirne uno nuovo, e dato che il thread c'era ne ha fatto il merge.

Il fatto é che due thread che trattano le stesse problematiche siano controproducenti per l'autore (gli autori) dei thread, chi ha qualcosa da suggerire normalmente lo fa in uno solo dei due thread... allora chi apre il secondo potrebbe non avere risposte mentre nell'altro post c'é la soluzione.

Il fatto che un moderatore faccia il merge di due thread naturalmente comporta tempo che poteva essere impiegato per rispondere ad un'altro post. Certo, stiamo parlando di un paio di minuti, ma dato che nessuno é pagato per stare qui si tratta comuqnue di tempo che poteva essere impiegato per fare altro.

----------

## giappo

randomaze, hai pienamente ragione.

Se ho dato l'impressione di essere arrabbiato mi scuso fortemente ma vi assicuro che sono tranquillissimo.

 *Quote:*   

> Il fatto é che due thread che trattano le stesse problematiche siano controproducenti per l'autore (gli autori) dei thread, chi ha qualcosa da suggerire normalmente lo fa in uno solo dei due thread... allora chi apre il secondo potrebbe non avere risposte mentre nell'altro post c'é la soluzione. 

 

Hai perfettamente ragione anche qua, però vedi il mio probelma non era quello di installare i driver nvidia bensì quello di risolvere il problema di compilazione del pacchetto freeglut sopra descritto.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Mi sembrano due problematiche diverse, quindi pensavo di creare un'altro post. Forse ho sbagliato a impostare il messaggio.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

Bene, equivoco chiarito  :Wink: 

 *giappo wrote:*   

> Mi sembrano due problematiche diverse, quindi pensavo di creare un'altro post. Forse ho sbagliato a impostare il messaggio.

 

beh, magari anziché un generico "xorg 7 e nvidia@ ci sarebbe stato bene qualcosa come "xorg7 non trova libGLU"  :Wink: 

Sembra che ti manchi media-libs/mesa (libGLU.so é nel pacchetto mesa).

Accertati di averlo installato (dovrebbe essere stato compilato con x11...) e nel caso prova a riemergerlo.

----------

